# Two dogs and a tennis ball



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Much happier Molly today  very windy though so instead of our usual fields we went to the park and just had some fun


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Smiling faces, flying ears, muddy paws = Happy Dogs! Terrific pictures 2nd.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Spring joy written all over those photos. Just beautiful.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures - the best sort of tennis ball - on the verge of ceasing to be a ball at all!
Great to see Molly smiling.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pics, Molly looks like she's floating in pic one! 
We were off to a point to point meeting today.... But the rain & wind put us off 
R&R went for a lake walk & paddle 
We met two gorgeous poodles, that made ruby jump!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The tennis ball was well and truly chomped  it made it easier for Molly to pick up though and she was really enjoying bringing it back which she rarely does 

We have only just got the rain thankfully and enough sun to bring out the decent camera and get some nice pictures and memories


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely photos....I feel I was there sharing the exuberance!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Again great pics. The last one of Molly gave me a great laugh! Just reminds me of Bailey, dirty paws, ears and all!


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ha ha great pics love the one of Molly with the muddy paws so like my wee Harley in it


----------

